# Pantorouter XL



## leadhead66 (27 Apr 2017)

Looking at making the Pantorouter XL by Matthius Wendel. Are there any UK based makers here please? - It looks like an interesting project, but essentially, would really like to know how useful and or practical, you have found it. Do`nt have room for another "white elephant"
Probably modify the linkages with bearings and 10mm axis rods + table mods (as utube.) 
Your experience appreciated.


----------



## Noel (27 Apr 2017)

If you do a search on the forum there are many references to the Pantorouter. 

Some time ago this member made one but unfortunately he hasn't been about last few years, you could try PM'ing him as he is still listed as a member and assuming his email address is still active:







Pantorouter thread: has-anyone-made-the-pantorouter-t53213.html


----------



## lurker (27 Apr 2017)

This looks like the sort of thing Walney Col gets up to.


----------



## transatlantic (27 Apr 2017)

The only people I have seen using it are Matthius and Marius Hornberger. Marius has used it a lot in his recent videos, but mostly for Mortise and Tennon joints. From the looks of it, I think its one of those tools that takes a while to setup, as it can be fiddly to get right, but once it is, you can batch out stuff in no time.


----------



## pcb1962 (27 Apr 2017)

transatlantic":1inm26xl said:


> The only people I have seen using it are Matthius and Marius Hornberger.


Pretty sure that Frank Howarth has one too, though now he's gone CNC-crazy we probably won't see it again.


----------



## Walney Col (28 Apr 2017)

lurker":tqfyxsbe said:


> This looks like the sort of thing Walney Col gets up to.


Not guitly on this occasion I'm afraid. Space is tight here too and I don't really do the size of work or the quantities that would justify one.

Col.


----------



## Noel (28 Apr 2017)

pcb1962":30d8mkry said:


> transatlantic":30d8mkry said:
> 
> 
> > The only people I have seen using it are Matthius and Marius Hornberger.
> ...



Think Frank has the metal version from yer man Kuldeep in Japan (assume it's from him). But, as you say, he's gone all mad on his CNC, Mk 2.


----------



## DennisCA (28 Apr 2017)

Too bad, CNC is boring as hell stuff. Marius also has the metal version. I am going to build either the pantorouter or the slot mortiser that Matthias has built. I am not sure which one, I keep going back and forth... I think the slot mortiser might not be as fast as the pantorouter, but perhaps more flexible and easier to build.


----------



## Woodster101 (15 May 2017)

3d pantograph for me,just got the plans, but good luck on your build,personally think the bloke is a genius


----------

